

Oh Jerry, It [Yahoo!] is No Longer Your Baby! - ComputerGuru
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/14/business/14nocera.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
systems
Jerry's decisions have definitely had a bad impact on Yahoo's shareholder, but
in my opinion it had a good impact on FOSS.

As individuals who are pro FOSS we should encourage and support and if
possible finance throught the stock market, companies that are pro FOSS

And we should also do the opposite for companies that aren't ... like MS

Yahoo developed, supported and used several FOSS project, merging with MS,
would have most likely ended or constrained this support.

I think, that Jerry intentionally by supporting FOSS inside Yahoo and
(probably non-intentionally) by ruining this MS take over deal have done good
to FOSS, and it would not be a terrible thing to support him! even if merely
morally

.. Go Yahoo! Go Jerry!

------
josefresco
Best line from the article after describing the direction Yahoo! is taking:

"Well, good luck with that."

